# Charley Browns Pictures



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

You wanted to meet Charley Brown, well here he is!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a sweet little face!! Pretty color


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What a cutie! Charlie brown is certainly an appropriate name!!  Precious doll baby!

Kara


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Well now, he's just cuter than a bug's ear.


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Mmmmm! Sweet chocolate! He is quite the little cutie - I'm looking forward to seeing more of him!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

He's aptly named  What a doll! Love that face


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

oh my gosh!!! He is so cute. I just want to snuggle him!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's adorable, and his name is perfect!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

A cutie for sure! Look at those precious eyes! And, look at the size difference between your pups! I am looking forward to the storeis you will share about your pups.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Meghan and Charley Brown. He's adorable and so tiny!

I love the picture of him with your boyfriend's German Shepard, so sweet.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Charley Brown is adorable. That photo with the German Shephard is too cute. Hard to tell in the picture, but is the GS a little on the thin side? He looks it from that angle. You can see how protective he seems.


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

pjewel said:


> Charley Brown is adorable. That photo with the German Shephard is too cute. Hard to tell in the picture, but is the GS a little on the thin side? He looks it from that angle. You can see how protective he seems.


Its the angel of the photo. He is on the thinner side but not where he's in danger. He eats and drinks... but he is getting older and only is interested in food like once a day, if that at times...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, Charley Brown is absolutely adorable!!!

Is he picky about all food or just what you feed him?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Charley Brown is a cutie!!! You sure did pick the right name. Like the others I can't wait for more pictures, stores as he grows.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

OMG he is so cute! I am happy little Charley Brown has you he really needed a good home! Have fun being his Mommy.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum  Your new puppy is adorable and I love the name, too! I hope he brings your whole family much happiness. I just want to scoop him up and snuggle him LOL!

andra


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

SO cute!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow...he is a DOLL! I love his chocolate color. Now he needs a Charlie Brown t-shirt!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Charley Brown is cute ! :drum:


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

AWW! I love the name!


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

juliav said:


> Awww, Charley Brown is absolutely adorable!!!
> 
> Is he picky about all food or just what you feed him?


Well, he was picky with his puppy food, so I put him on adult food after I ran it by my vet. However, currently he is on a chicken and rice diet because he has some diahrrea/loose stool.

But, my boyfriend keeps catering to him and giving him OPTIONS. You cant do that with a puppy. Give them one choice. He will learn to like it haha. Or else I am going to end up with 10 different dog foods and none of which he likes.. and thats just money I dont feel like wasting.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

A pups digestive system is too delicate for any kind of options. Plus eventually you will be giving him what he considers "highly-desirable" treats for training purposes.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Love him and love the name! He is super cute!


----------



## eso (Nov 1, 2009)

Absolutley adorable! I love his name : )


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

charley_brown said:


> Well, he was picky with his puppy food, so I put him on adult food after I ran it by my vet. However, currently he is on a chicken and rice diet because he has some diahrrea/loose stool.
> 
> But, my boyfriend keeps catering to him and giving him OPTIONS. You cant do that with a puppy. Give them one choice. He will learn to like it haha. Or else I am going to end up with 10 different dog foods and none of which he likes.. and thats just money I dont feel like wasting.


He's adorable!! Quick question: did you slowly change the food out (ie week of 25% new; 75% old, then 50-50, then 75-25)? Any abrupt change in diet will result in loose stools. My guy gets loose stools after a long training day where I gave him way too many treats and spoiled his dinner. I have to be really consistent to keep his stool normal.


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

I looove Charlie Brown.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He is cute and his name is absolutely PERFECT too!


----------

